# Cape Breton River Shack



## Garrentee (May 25, 2007)

Dont have a B&W converter so i just took down the saturation on this one and boosted the contrast...hows it look to the B&W pros out there?

I really liked the composition of this shot...it was a overcast, crappy day so I thought it work well in B&W...


----------



## Stan (AG) (May 25, 2007)

Very good use of B&W, but it nice if the entire tree was in the shot.


----------



## jlbrew3 (May 25, 2007)

Cloudy days can make it hard to pull out black blacks from a gray picture like this, but nice work in PS, B&W suits this shot well.


----------



## Garrentee (May 25, 2007)

Thanks stan...i wanted to get the whole tree in thwe shot as well but it was right next to the road and couldnt get it in the shot w/o the guard rail in it...

JLbrew...thanks as well!


----------



## Jcoffee (May 26, 2007)

looks like you can see part of the rail in the bottom right corner, you should crop that out. I would like some more contrast too. The last critique i have is the horizon is centered too much, try some different angles because there is def some potential for a really good shot here.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 26, 2007)

I love the subject, but it looked far too flat for my tastes. I've very quickly played with this one in PS and boosted the contrast a little. It's lost a little detail in the sky, but someone with more experience than me could probably do something with that. What do you think?


----------



## Garrentee (May 27, 2007)

Jcoffee...thanks for your comments...i never saw that rail in the pic, thanks for pointing that out. Wish i could go back there soon and reshoot this but its about 14 hour car ride from my house!!

Chris...thanks for taking the time to mess with it!! To tell you the truth im not a fan, it seems blown out and im not a fan...thanks though!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 27, 2007)

Fair enough. It was a very quick go and I'm sure there would have been more latitude to work with in the original, which would have given more options. If you do go back, I'd be delighted to see the results.


----------



## julius (May 27, 2007)

I agree with Chris. I think the composition works well, especially how you used the branches to frame the little house. But there isn't enough true whites for me, just light greys. I'm not sure if you use photoshop - but using the channel mixer for BW conversions can work very well


----------



## Alpha (May 27, 2007)

Great composition, but it is definitely underexposed. However, no offense to Chris but I think his edit is a little blown out.


----------



## Garrentee (May 28, 2007)

Hmmm...thanks for your comments guys.

Max, maybe im missing something but i didnt think this shot was underexposed...the histogram shows a pretty evenly exposed shot...?

Can you explain this to me?

thanks 
garrentee


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 28, 2007)

I wonder if we've got monitors calibrated in different ways. The image I'm looking at is very compressed into a range of mid grey tones with no bright whites and no solid blacks. When I looked at the histogram of your image above it showed exactly that. I'm not at home at the moment, but when I get back, I'll grab a screenshot of what I'm seeing on my PC.


----------



## abraxas (May 28, 2007)

Garrentee,

The histogram looks shoved to one side in cs2- not sure what this means, but maybe lacking in white tones.  I stretched it out a bit and sharpened it. Also cropped it a bit (sorry about dropping the horizon to center).

Maybe your software shows the histogram as relative instead of absolute (if that makes sense)?

Nice shot.


----------



## julius (May 28, 2007)

Here is the histogram I'm getting in photoshop. The range of tones is between the red arrows.


----------



## abraxas (May 28, 2007)

So I'd take that to read a white of about 182-185.


----------



## JIP (May 28, 2007)

The original image was waaaaay too flat there was some blacks but really no whites.  I think the edit was a good attempt at saving a very flat image and considering the original he did a great job.


----------



## Garrentee (May 28, 2007)

Ok now im starting to understand!!

Abraxas, thanks for your time...i like your redo alot!! Looks great!

Julius, chris and JIP, thanks as well for helping me understand this...

I think its safe to say that the reason it looks so grey in my shot is because i just pulled the saturation down? I think im gonna go to the original and try again...


----------

